# Sissy Lou in Jerome, Id Shleter



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*ADOPTED!*

*Photos*







*Sissy Lou*

Breed: Chocolate Labrador Retriever, Golden Retriever [Mix]
Sex: Female
Age: Young
Size: Medium
*From: City of Jerome Animal Shelter *

Email the adoption organization
 Click image at left to see the largest available image. 

*All About Sissy Lou*

nice young dog, needs a good home, seems good with other animals and people.
This pet is up to date with routine shots. 
*My Contact Info*

*City of Jerome Animal Shelter *

Jerome, ID

Phone: 208-324-8436
Email: [email protected]


----------



## kerribear's golden kids (May 17, 2007)

*Sissy Lou has been ADOPTED! *


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I'm not sure I should continue with the distribution list. This is all very confusing...LOL


----------

